# Hauling Plywood



## dvhart (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm looking for practical ways to haul 4×8 sheet goods. I'm considering replacing my sedan with a pickup for other reasons (yard debris, home improvement projects, etc). I do all of this as a hobby though and am a software engineer by trade - so a full size truck seems like overkill. I've considered a smaller pickup (Tacoma size) but am not sure how to go about hauling sheet goods without a large steel rack.

I've considered building an open ended box that matches the height of the wheel wells, thinking I could load stick lumber below and sheet goods above.

What other solutions to hauling sheet goods without a full-size truck are people using?


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the Tacoma, but GM truck beds have "pockets" stamped into the sidewalls just above the wheelwells. They're designed to support 2×6 boards and provide a way to haul stuff above the bed bottom.

If the Tacoma's bed is at least 4' wide at the top, you could probably do something similar even if you had to make a support system. That would probably be less expensive than buying a lumber rack.


----------



## Skalizar (Jan 3, 2010)

Many full sized minivans (extended versions) will hold a sheet of plywood with the rear seats removed or folded down. They drive a lot nicer than pickups and can handle lighter loads, they just have a height limit. I've brought home 12 foot boards with the rear hatch not fully closed, just used a bungee to hold it down. Plus, they smell like lumber for a few days after as a bonus.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

if you go the minivan route, it does work VERY well, but the ONE caveat I've found is you need to be careful loading. you may not care about scratching a pickup bed, but you might care about scratching your interior. a tarp would help a lot.

also, I've fit 9 foot boards in my honda civics when i fold the passenger seat flat and fold the back seats down. Trunk closed and all. not great for sheet goods though.


----------



## hazbro (Mar 19, 2010)

if you've got a 4' wide bed you can just slide it over top the tailgate. one thing I do (have full size truck) is keep a handful of 2" rigid insulation scraps in the truck for the wood to sit on so there is no damaging of the wood.


----------



## dvhart (Feb 22, 2010)

Maybe I can just keep my sedan? Seems to have worked out for this guy.

http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/Workshop/Overload.htm


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

I have own a Tacoma, and a 4×8 sheet of plywood will fit in the bed, it just won't find between the wheel wells. The main reason I switched to the full sized pickup is carrying capacity. With my Tacoma I'd always bring along, or buy a couple of 8 foot 2×4's to help support the thinner plywood or sheetrock over the wheel wells, and to make accessing the tie down points easier.

Your other option is just to purchase a small trailer to pull behind your car/truck if you have the space for it. The advantage of the trailer is you don't necessarily have to unload it right away. Right now I'm looking into the idea of enclosing a small trailer and making it lockable so that I can make multiple stops without fear of some one shopping out of my trailer. (not that, that ever happens)


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Those photos are flat out amazing *dv*!


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

For years I have hauled 4' x 8' sheets of plywood on top of my car by using an old sleeping bag as a pad on the car roof, then loading the sheets of plywood onto the top of the roof and getting them balanced and aligned.
I then take four C-clamps and clamp down all four corners of the pile of plywood making sure the clamps are tight. The C-clamps are to hold the plywood stack together and to provide an attachment point for the nylon rope lashings. I then lash down each corner of the plywood pile to the corners of the front and back bumper or a good attachment just beneath corners of the bumpers using a good 1/4" braided nylon rope. I use S-hooks to hook into whatever place that might be and make sure to cross the lashings - i.e.: from the left corner of the plywood stack to the right side of the bumper area and the right corner of the plywood stack to the left area of the bumper. The keeps the load from shifting side-to-side.

I always keep these four C-clamps, the old sleeping bag, the nylon rope, and the S-hooks in a nylon bag in my trunk. Obviously this isn't good for a lot of plywood sheets, but it sure works for getting those two, three, or four sheets home from Home Depot of Lowe's.

Rufus


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

We got a trailer with a bed that is larger than a sheet a plywood. It's a great solution.


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

I just bought a Tacoma and it works fine for sheet goods. The Access cab and regular cab models have a 6' bed length so I just slide the sheet goods over the tail gate and onto the wheel well areas. I do use rigid insulation, old towels, 2×4s, etc. to carry the load evenly and allow access to tie down points. I just hauled two 4×8' cherry ply and three 5×5' baltic birch sheets home (25 miles) on Friday from my supplier. No problems with damage to the goods or the truck. The double cab only has a 5' bed which seems very short to me but I suppose it works. They do sell a bed extender that brings the total length to near 8' with the gate down but those things look like a pain to me during normal operation.


----------



## JasonIndy (Dec 29, 2008)

My in-laws have a Honda Odyssey which is within a half inch of 48" across with the back seats taken out. We usually put something down, but this is nice because it protects everything from the elements. When they're not here, I take my wife's Grand Am, put a tarp down on the roof, and lay a few sheets on top of that. We never take that many, and just use the free twine they supply to lash it down. If you do go this route, however, I recommend you open the car doors before you start looping the twine. I usually forget to and end up having to climb in through the window or trunk.

DV, those pictures are great. I wonder how far they got, haha


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I've owned 2 pick-ups and now drive a toyota hilghlander. I miss having a pickup every once in a while, but I really don't want to own a 3rd car. I have something better than a pick up of my own, it's a friend with a pick up. Since he'll probably ready this…thanks Bakerman. Uhaul will rent a pickup for $20/day. Even if you need a pick up every month, the Uhaul price is much cheaper than the cost, taxes, and insurance for a pickup. It's also muich less than the $75 my lumberyard charges for delivery.


----------



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Nissan Frontier, and I've hauled sheet goods in it. The inside of the bed is a little more than 4', and the sheets hang a little bit over the bed extender. The bed of the Frontier is already coated, and they have a really handy tie-down system.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hmm, I think I would umm…










Go the truck route


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

That orange 56 is a real beaut, is it 4wd? Did you replace the 292 or is it original?

I had a 55 that I put a 390 into. fast but not quick, real heavy.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hi *Rob* it's a 1953 setting on a 1979 Bronco chassis with a '69 302 ci and a 4 speed. It's a fun driver and it still needs quite a few odds and ends. I'm sure you know that story having had that '55. They are wonderful trucks. My brother had a 1956 with a 390, it was pretty fast, he wrecked it taking a corner to fast back when we were kids.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi DVHart. If you don't want to buy a truck and still haul 4×8 sheets,check out a Subaru wagon. I had an '88 GL-10 wagon and it had an opening that was the widest about 1/3 up from the bottom and it was a little over 48" wide there. So I made a pine platform to put inside that matched that height and folded the back seat down and got up to 8 - 1/2" sheets in there at one time. I have since sold it and have an Outback. It too is over 48" in the widest place, but I have not hauled any plywood with it yet but may have to here in a couple weeks. We also have a Saturn LW200 ( Large Wagon- ha ) and that bugger is only 44" wide at best


----------



## dvhart (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the input folks. I think I'm going to avoid the roof approach as the risk of excessive lift from even moderate speeds is too great. I've considered the rental option, and I've done that on several occasions already - but it really does take some extra planning and some extra time - I don't do enough of the former and have precious little of the latter. I need to look into whether or not I can store a collapsible utility trailer (I live in suburbia on a narrow - albeit deep - lot) as I think these make the most sense for something I want to do only occasionally. That gives me more flexibility in vehicle selection. Although a Tacoma Extra Cab is still mighty tempting.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I would get a full size pick-up. I bought mine years ago with the idea I might need a large pick-up from time to time, but I love it. Wouldnt know what to do without it. Its nice to be able to lay sheet goods flat in the bed. Just hauled 8 interior doors as a dontation to Habitat For Humanity Saturday morning. I am always hauling brush, furniture, etc.


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a Ford Ranger… 6" box. I just let the extra 2" hang over the tailgate. I love my Ranger… in fact, this is the 3rd one I've owned and would be lost without it.

-Bobby


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I just got my third Dodge 1500. These are truly the best vehicles that I've ever owned. I like the quad cab model with the 6' 4" bed. With the tailgate down hawling 4' x 8' sheets are easy. Cleats in the back can be used to wrap around the sheets and secure them in firmly for longer trips.

"Big Red" can payload 1420 lbs. Keep in mind the fact that even though some smaller vehicles can hold a 4' x 8' sheet, you may be able to pile enouigh of them in there to tax the capacity of the vehicle. This may be OK for a very short trip. but damage to shocks and suspension, not to mention poor handling can creat problems if you have to go longer distances.

The '09 and '10 1500 Rams have coil springs in the rear which greatly improves the ride.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

FWIW….......I bought my Odessy in 2003, and made sure it would handle a 4×8 sheet, and it handles my sheet goods just fine with the seats out. Check out the used market. Or better yet if you have room for it, a small cheap trailer will do the trick, as per mtkate. No need to spend a lot of bucks or compromise the family transportation.

Alaska Jim


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Get a medium size pick up. I have an extened cab Dodge Dakota and it works fine for me. If I am hauling plywood I keep the tailgate up. If I am hauling both, I put the solid stock in the bed between the wheel wills and put the plywood on top. My last load was 50 Bd Ft of solid stock, 3 sheets of 3/4" plywood, 1 sheet of 1/4" masonite, 1 sheet of 1/2" baltic birch and 1 sheet of 3/4" particle board. Then I used a ratchet strap to hold the load in place. Two wheel drive smaller pickups are a lot cheaper than full size and you get better gas miliage. My truck is a 1995 and I bought it at an auction two years ago for $2500. The truck only has 95,000 miles on it now. Thanks for asking.

God Bless
tom


----------



## jasony (Dec 21, 2009)

I've got a 2009 Tacoma Access cab with a shell. Really nice trucks (though slightly pricey). I'd buy one again. No problem hauling 4×8 sheets. I carried 6 sheets of 3/4" in the back, as well as a dozen boxes of tile, some mortar, and grout, and a bunch of pressure treated wood for a new deck. It was heavy, but the truck took it just fine.

I probably couldn't carry much more, but then again, why would I want to?

You'll love the Taco.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a Dodge Dakota Sport, and I built this for the tailgate to keep the sheet goods and lumber from flyin out the back (about 6' bed with the gate up, just over 8' with this in place)


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

How about a trailer hitch on whatever you drive and a 4×8 trailer? Registration is cheap, insurance is nothing, you can leave the plywood on it until you use it. Have some pockets built on the sides, add some racks (sides) and haul gravel or yard debris, pianos, finished cabinets.

I had a retired Horse trailer / Welder guy I knew years ago make me one. Single axle, it cost me $500.00. Registration was about $20 per year at 500 lbs unladen weight. That thing can haul a yard of gravel or a unit of melamine, can be loaded with a forklift. I think I had it built in 1978 and other than new tires, lights and bearings occaisionally it's as good as it was. Well the fir floor has a few soft spots.

Trailer is the way to go. Pull it with a car or a van, or small pickup. My Toyota SR5 pulled it for years. 4 cylinder, stock bumper hitch. Lots of weight. It would carry lots more than the truck could.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

I have had this trailer from Sears for 20 years. Holds just about everything. I pulled it with my Mercedes 300TD Wagon and now the Honda Accord. Folds up and stored in the corner of the garage. Used a rope block and tackle to hoist it vertical. Now I have a 110V winch mounted on the ceiling of the garage to hoist it.
No truck payment, no worries. But I have been looking at the Tacoma and Tundra lately.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200356493_200356493

or

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42709

Dave


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Smaller trailers you might need to rig up a platform or something the get the ply sheets to ride above the wheels and fenders. Or an A frame type rack like Glass transporters use. A neighbor of mine has one of those folding ones, Lightweight but works ok


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

My Colorado crew cab works fine. I have to let about 2 feet hand out the back.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

If you have the space, I would get the trailer. For the times you score some heavy equipment on CL, you won't have to lift it so high to get it on a trailer.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Many years ago in the early 80s, I used to haul plywood in my Ford Pinto station wagon. I built a 2×6 frame to clear the wheel wells. The back hatch was more than 48 inches wide.

If I had to do it now, I would buy a cheap trailer. Some people say good things about the Harbor Freight trailers in the $300-500 range. Other brands of trailiers in the $1000 range are significantly sturdier.


----------



## mac_daddy (Mar 30, 2010)

I was in the process of making this one until I needed the plywood for boarding up windows from Hurricane Ike

http://www.workbenchmagazine.com/main/wb300-rack01.html

Not sure if you can carry more than a few birch plywood with it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

They sell fold up trailers for $200- $250 and will hail a 4×8 material in my area and their rated at 1000lbs and are lightweight for moving by hand for storage.


----------

